# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [02/08/2020] GSM SHIELD BOX SPRD v1.3 Setup is out...

## mohamed73

*Added:   Itel  A55 (L6003P) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...A33 (W5001) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...P36 (W6501) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...P12 - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...A33 (W5001P) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...A46 (L5503L) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...P33 (W5504) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...S15 Pro(L6002P) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...S15 (W6002) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...A14 Max (W4003) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...P15 (W5005P) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...A55 (L6003P) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...   WIKO  Y80 (W-V720-EEA) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...View 3 (W-V800-EEA) - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...   Micromax  N4120 - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...Q402+ - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...   Tecno  SA2S - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...SA7S - Write PAC Firmware/Reset FRP/Backup & Restore NVRam/Diag Mode Reset/Repair IMEI/Read Info etc...  Added in exe support for Read & Write 4 IMEIsChanged custom loaders structure, new created loaders now will store and display info about supported phone.Added security nv backup in diag mode, restore will be activated in next exe version.Changed exe GUIAdded separate tabls for: Simlock, Repair IMEI, Generic Diag Operations.Flashing PAC improvment for supported phones.   Official Website 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Download From:   Support Download Software in Main Module   
OR  Google Drive 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OR  Mediafire 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

